# Previsões médio prazo (até 2 semanas) - Outubro 2018



## Duarte Sousa (1 Out 2018 às 00:01)

*Previsões médio prazo: até 2 semanas*

Leia com atenção as condições de utilização do fórum.
A participação neste tópico, além das condições gerais, está sujeita a estas condições específicas.

*Existem 3 tópicos diferentes para previsões a que poderá aceder directamente nos links do cabeçalho do fórum.*

*Previsões curto prazo: até 3 dias*
Tópico para nowcasting (previsões de curtíssimo prazo) de situações meteorológicas em formação e/ou aproximação nas próximas horas, usando por exemplo satélite, radar, cartas superfície, etc.;
e análises e previsões de curto prazo até 3 dias (72 horas), com ênfase nos modelos de maior resolução.

*Previsões médio prazo: até 2 semanas (este tópico em que se encontra)*
Tópico para previsões de modelos a médio prazo, com maior incerteza, de 4 a 14 dias (2 semanas). A participação neste tópico deve ter maior ênfase na comparação de modelos globais e ensembles, analisar convergência de cenários, tendências, etc.

*Previsões longo prazo: mensal e sazonal*
Tópico para previsões de longo prazo, como por ex. previsões probabilísticas mensais e sazonais

*Links úteis*

*Modelos globais:*
- GFS: MeteoPT | Meteociel | Wetterzentrale | Weatheronline | Meteostar | Wetter3
- ECMWF: Meteopt | Meteociel | Wetterzentrale | Weatheronline | IPMA
- CMC/GEM: Meteopt | Meteociel | Wetterzentrale | Weatheronline
- MetOffice UKMO: Meteociel | Wetterzentrale
- Vários: tcgengifs (Atlântico) | tropicaltidbits (Atlântico)


*Ensembles:*
- Meteociel (GFS, ECMWF, CMC, etc)
- Wetterzentrale (GFS)
- Weatheronline (GFS, ECMWF, CMC, etc)
- ECMWF Ensemble mean and spread (média ensemble e spread em 4 parâmetros)

*Use este tópico apenas para:*
- colocar, comentar ou debater previsões ou saídas de modelos.
- comentar e colocar previsões; se forem suas fundamente-as bem. Seja cauteloso e responsável, evite alarmismo não fundamentado que possa gerar alarme social. Não se esqueça, é você o responsável pelo que escreve e assume as consequências do que escreve.

*Não use este tópico para:*
- seguimento da situação meteorológica corrente, relato das condições meteorológicas, para isso existem os tópicos de seguimento.
- conversa de circunstância, meros palpites ou desabafos ("nunca mais chove", "nunca mais acaba o calor", etc), evite ou use para esse fim o tópico de Seguimento Meteorológico Livre. O reiterado desrespeito poderá ser penalizado.
- criticar avisos ou alertas oficiais, para isso use por exemplo tópicos como "IPMA - Novidades, dúvidas e críticas".
- discutir climatologia ou outro tema, para isso use por exemplo o tópico de Monitorização do Clima Portugal.
- off-topic, evite em absoluto mensagens neste tópico que não se enquadrem no tema do tópico, previsões do tempo.
- se ocorrer uma deriva natural de tema ou se se proporcionar um outro rumo interessante para discussão, pode comentar ou fomentar um debate noutro tópico ou mesmo criar um mais apropriado baseado numa discussão nascida aqui, citando a mensagem original.


----------



## Hawk (1 Out 2018 às 00:17)

Run das 18h GFS volta a colocar a Madeira na rota do Leslie onde praticamente estacionaria.

A muita distância ainda mas para já parece certo que o Leslie vai percorrer águas portuguesas ainda com alguma pujança.


----------



## Hawk (1 Out 2018 às 12:10)

GFS 06 mostra a Leslie a visitar todas as parcelas de território nacional:


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Out 2018 às 12:33)

Hawk disse:


> Run das 18h GFS volta a colocar a Madeira na rota do Leslie onde praticamente estacionaria.
> 
> A muita distância ainda mas para já parece certo que o Leslie vai percorrer águas portuguesas ainda com alguma pujança.


----------



## Orion (3 Out 2018 às 17:29)

Há um duzentos escondido.






Não obstante o que se possa pensar, em geral os ciclones tropicais não passam perto das ilhas (e aqui insiro uma pérola histórica).

Desde 2000 e em Outubro, só os núcleos da Grace (2009), Jerry (2013) e Nadine (2012) estiveram a menos de 150 quilómetros das ilhas. Nem o Ophelia se aproximou tanto.

Escrito isto, o EPS está engraçado. Na maioria dos membros a tempestade volta eventualmente a descer de latitude mas só em alguns o ciclone dura o suficiente para chegar às ilhas. Parece-me que a intensificação do ciclone aquando da chegada às ilhas se deve à transição extra-tropical (constante na saída operacional).


----------



## Orion (4 Out 2018 às 12:59)




----------



## Orion (4 Out 2018 às 21:40)

Como a previsão do UM/UKMet não parece ser grande coisa, vou omiti-la.

A 120h o IFS e o GFS mostram basicamente a mesma coisa. Não há grande contestação.






A partir daí, quando se começa a entrar nos devaneios, surge a polémica. A 144h o IFS mostra uma crista anticiclónica que trava o Leslie, algo que não existe no GFS. Pouco tempo depois - no GFS - o Leslie move-se para nordeste mediante a interação com um cavado nas redondezas dos Açores. No IFS demora mais um pouco.






Ao contrário do GEFS, o EPS não é grande ajuda devido à enorme dispersão.






Esperançosamente no FdS haverá mais consenso.


----------



## pe5cinco5 (5 Out 2018 às 01:25)

*A tempestade "Leslie" irá mesmo atravessar o território de Portugal Continental?*

Sabemos que as previsões são previsões, e no que diz respeito a médio prazo, as previsões não são totalmente certeiras. Ainda mais que, pelo que me parece, o GFS é o único ou dos poucos modelos a prever que a tempestade atravesse o nosso país.

Ainda assim, segundo o GFS, já é possível prever que, num prazo de 200 horas (1 semana e alguns dias), a tempestade irá, *no mínimo*, deslocar-se para Este e aproximar-se do nosso território. Nada garante que este fenómeno chegue a Portugal, mas ainda assim começo a acreditar que esta tempestade irá, no mínimo, deslocar para Este. 

*Previsões do GFS Paralelo*

*192H*
*



*

*204H*
*



*

*210H*
*



*

Apesar das imagens das horas seguintes desta run do GFS mostrarem a tempestade exatamente em cima de Portugal, não as mostro neste Post, pois o número de horas já é bastante distanciado em relação ao dia de hoje para fazer acreditar que tal fenómeno irá acontecer.



Para já, fico só na deslocação da _Leslie_ para Este e com a aproximação a Portugal. Os próximos dias serão decisivos para a deslocação final desta grande perturbação, que mesmo que vá ter a Portugal, a sua força de tempestade seria menor do que no meio do oceano.


----------



## Orion (5 Out 2018 às 08:02)

IFS e GFS concordam no dia (12), o que a 7 dias de distância não quer dizer muito. Seria (será?) um ciclone tropical em plena transição extra-tropical com força de furacão.

Ambos os modelos têm pressões semelhantes mas a posição mais a leste do ciclone no GFS é mais favorável para as ilhas.

Daqui a pouco há EPS. No GEFS o ciclone foi em geral empurrado para leste e com menor intensidade.


----------



## Orion (5 Out 2018 às 10:10)

O círculo cinzento indica a posição estimada do Leslie no aviso 36 (publicado há pouco) comparativamente ao trajeto dos Gordons (2006/2012) e da Tanya (1995 - incluída devido ao recorde atual de rajada).






Da história que se conhece, só 4 ciclones tropicais que passaram por ali chegaram muito perto dos Açores. São eles o Alex (Jan 2016), Carrie (Set 1957), Claudette (Aug 1985) e Gert (Set 1981).






Com o novo EPS fica-se a saber que a paragem temporária do Leslie não deve ocorrer e que aumentou a probabilidade da passagem de um intenso ciclone pelas ilhas.


----------



## Orion (5 Out 2018 às 10:40)

Quase com força de furacão cat. 2


----------



## Orion (5 Out 2018 às 15:20)

Daqui a uns 30 minutos estará disponível o aviso 37 do NHC relativamente à (TT) Leslie.

Por agora é recomendável olhar para as saídas dos modelos com algum espaçamento. Ainda pode haver muita volta


----------



## Tonton (5 Out 2018 às 15:39)

Orion disse:


> Daqui a uns 30 minutos estará disponível o aviso 37 do NHC relativamente à (TT) Leslie.
> 
> Por agora é recomendável olhar para as saídas dos modelos com algum espaçamento. Ainda pode haver muita volta



Também tinha reparado nesta última do GFS.
É do estilo: aí vou eu... ah, enganei-me no caminho, volto para trás e dou a volta... 

Cada saída mais curiosa, e vão variando muito, os diversos modelos.


----------



## lserpa (5 Out 2018 às 15:52)

Mais uma pérola fantástica 
Desta vez a Leslie faria um duplo strike no GOr 










Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Orion (5 Out 2018 às 17:03)

Mais um convertido.











O ciclone não deverá estar tão organizado como o Ophelia mas - para os curiosos - a transição extra-tropical vai ter algumas semelhanças.


Lá vem a Leslie tentar acertar no que a Ophelia falhou


----------



## Hawk (5 Out 2018 às 18:00)

Mais depressa alguém ganha o euromilhões do que acerta na trajectória da Leslie. O GFS volta a colocar a Leslie a Oeste da Madeira, sem ameaçar o arquipélago, depois ruma mais a sul antes de navegar para maiores latitudes sempre longe de terra. Mas isto daqui a uns quantos dias. Já estou farto de ver a Leslie, pode ser que as altas pressões a matem entretanto e acaba-se logo a conversa


----------



## Orion (5 Out 2018 às 19:04)

O GFS(P) 12z mantém o ciclone em transição a sudeste de Sta. Maria. Já o GFS 6/12z parece ser _junk_.

Hoje o GEFS deu para mandar o Leslie para as Canárias.


----------



## jamestorm (5 Out 2018 às 19:50)

Orion disse:


> Mais um convertido.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Isso quer dizer exactamente o que?


----------



## lserpa (5 Out 2018 às 19:58)

jamestorm disse:


> Isso quer dizer exactamente o que?



Quer dizer que a rajada máxima excediria os 200km 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## jamestorm (5 Out 2018 às 20:45)

oK obrigado...se é pra fazer estragos e nao trazer chuva entao q fique longe,...


lserpa disse:


> Quer dizer que a rajada máxima excediria os 200km
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## lserpa (5 Out 2018 às 22:11)

Que confusão heim...






Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## JTavares (5 Out 2018 às 22:31)

Acordem-me quando o Leslie se decidir duma vez por todas


----------



## rozzo (6 Out 2018 às 00:25)

Relembramos e agradecemos que posts sem previsões ou cartas deverão ser feitos no Seguimento Livre. Evitar posts soltos e conversa tipo chat neste tópico SFF. 

Obrigado!


----------



## Orion (6 Out 2018 às 08:47)

Se ontem começava a haver algum consenso sobre o trajeto da Leslie (ciclone em transição sobre os Açores), ele desapareceu hoje. Atualmente o cenário é este:






Parece-me que vai ser preciso esperar mais 48-72h para que tenha mais certezas.

Ainda assim, e em termos de saídas operacionais, o GDPS (CMC/GEM), IFS, UM (UkMet) e até o ICON (com o furacão ao largo da Madeira a 180h) mostram uma sinótica muito semelhante a 144h. O GFS(P)/GFS é que continuam a destoar, acelerando o ciclone para ESE/SE.

Por agora, e em termos de _ensembles_, o GEFS abandonou a transição sobre as ilhas e se continua assim, o Leslie ainda vai parar a Cabo Verde. Já o EPS mantém a transição mas empurra-a mais para leste (num trajeto semelhante ao da Ophelia).


----------



## Orion (6 Out 2018 às 19:14)

Ainda não aparece na saída operacional mas o GEFS 12z volta a insistir na transição extra-tropical. Está novamente em questão um trajeto semelhante ao Ophelia.


----------



## Orion (6 Out 2018 às 20:53)

O IFS virou GFS 






_Ensemble_ mais disperso mas não é suficiente para contrariar a tendência anterior.


----------



## Orion (6 Out 2018 às 21:05)

O aspeto do ciclone não é lá muito consistente com a PC e o vento. Não vale a pena entrar em pânico para já


----------



## Tonton (6 Out 2018 às 21:27)

Últimos quadros de saídas dos modelos para a Leslie, versão "spaghetti"


----------



## ruka (6 Out 2018 às 23:19)




----------



## Orion (7 Out 2018 às 08:53)

Ei, tanta animação.

1ª  (mais) chuva para os Açores






2º  O Leslie está uma grande confusão






---






Provavelmente é melhor já assumir que a Leslie não vai passar perto dos Açores. Resta saber como é que vai chegar às redondezas da Madeira.


----------



## Orion (7 Out 2018 às 11:28)

O cisalhamento é muito elevado, inviabilizando a ocorrência de um furacão. Ainda assim, não se pode excluir uma TT, que poderia ser na mesma desastroso.


----------



## luismeteo3 (7 Out 2018 às 14:45)

Se começarmos todos a soprar será que a Leslie se afasta?


----------



## Orion (7 Out 2018 às 15:18)

Daqui a uns 30/35 minutos será publicado o aviso 45. Dificilmente haverão informações críticas para os madeirenses.

Nos próximos 2/3 dias, o CT Leslie irá novamente passar por águas _conhecidas_ (trajeto passado  linha preta).






Com tanta mudança, a Leslie ainda se vai dissipar antes de chegar à Madeira


----------



## Fada (7 Out 2018 às 18:40)

Estou na Madeira junto ao mar. 
Deverei ficar preocupada?


----------



## Hawk (7 Out 2018 às 19:25)

Estamos a falar de um potencial cenário mas só daqui a uma semana. Não vale a pena sofrer por antecipação já que ainda existe  grandes discrepâncias nos modelos no que toca à rota da tempestade ( ou se ela sequer resiste à chegada a águas madeirenses). Quando houver mais confiança as autoridades emitirão comunicado.


----------



## Fada (7 Out 2018 às 20:00)

Hawk disse:


> Estamos a falar de um potencial cenário mas só daqui a uma semana. Não vale a pena sofrer por antecipação já que ainda existe  grandes discrepâncias nos modelos no que toca à rota da tempestade ( ou se ela sequer resiste à chegada a águas madeirenses). Quando houver mais confiança as autoridades emitirão comunicado.



Ok, obrigada.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (7 Out 2018 às 20:13)

Boa tarde
Por aquilo que eu vejo nos modelos e parecendo de grosso modo q muita da potencial instabilidade depende do comportamento da Leslie todis os cenários continuam em aberto. Mas neste é assumindo que a Leslie não se dissipa a maioria dos cenários aponta para a Leslie ir em direcção a madeira embora ainda seja duvidoso q não se dissipara antes da sua chegada.
Em relação ao continente este mês parece estar com tendência a poder ser seco em boa parte do território.


----------



## Orion (7 Out 2018 às 20:53)

O GEFS voltou ao cenário _Opheliano_ 






Falta 1 hora para o aviso 46. Do aviso 45 (15h UTC) tira-se isto:



> However, by 36 h, nearly all of the dynamical models, both global and regional, forecast that Leslie will begin to restrengthen. On the other hand, the statistical-dynamical models do not forecast much change through day 5. The NHC forecast has been adjusted a little higher to keep it close to the intensity consensus, and I can't rule out that Leslie could become a hurricane again at some point during the coming week.





> The track model spread is high from the very beginning of the forecast (...) The track forecast variance stems from differences in how quickly the models show Leslie separating from a mid-level trough to its north, if at all, and by day 5, the GFS and ECMWF solutions vary by about 750 n mi. At this point, I don't have a good reason to pick one solution over another, and it should be noted that based on the ECMWF ensemble tracks, there is a whole spectrum of possible solutions between these extremes.



As previsões dos modelos disponíveis ao NHC não mudaram muito desde as 12h. Nos modelos globais há consenso na posição do ciclone a 144h. Já para a intensidade ainda é muito cedo.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (7 Out 2018 às 21:13)

Ainda em relação à previsão de ontem do GFS na run das 18z a prever a passagem do Leslie pelo Sul da Península Ibérica.


----------



## Orion (7 Out 2018 às 21:44)

Do aviso 46:



> Beyond 48 h, the intensity guidance is now in better agreement that some intensification will occur, and Leslie is forecast to become a hurricane once again by the end of the week.





> Most of the global models still forecast that Leslie will separate from the trough in a few days and turn southeastward, and there are still large differences on exactly when that will occur. The deterministic runs of the GFS and ECMWF have come into better agreement on the future track of Leslie, but the ensembles of those models indicate that the range of possible tracks hasn't actually decreased. Confidence in the track forecast therefore remains quite low.



Para simplificar a compreensão do EPS (que na publicação anterior está muito confusa):






Em alguns membros o ciclone faz uma curva e afasta-se da Madeira quando está muito próximo da ilha. Em outros a curva é feita mais tarde e/ou mais longe. O cenário (opheliano) predominante no GEFS não tem muito apoio no EPS.


----------



## Orion (8 Out 2018 às 10:56)

Volta o cenário Opheliano. Tanto EPS como GEFS estiveram muito voláteis.

Mudança bastante brusca na previsão dos modelos.


----------



## Orion (8 Out 2018 às 11:06)

Parece que, à semelhança do Ophelia, o CT Leslie vai passar ao largo dos Açores enquanto furacão ou lá perto. A transição ocorrerá depois.

Tanto no IFS como no GFS o ciclone está muito cisalhado.











Ainda assim é melhor esperar um pouco não vá aparecer um cat. 2


----------



## Orion (8 Out 2018 às 16:26)

O GEFS 6z enfatiza mais ainda o trajeto _opheliano_. Tudo também na mesma para o NHC.

Já em termos de intensidade, e como curiosidade, o HMON está engraçado (GOr à esquerda) 











Faltam umas 60-72 horas para o ciclone começar a curvar para nordeste. Ou talvez não


----------



## Tonton (8 Out 2018 às 17:58)

A saída do GFS das 12h, dá para rasar o Grupo Oriental dos Açores e a Madeira, entrar directamente no Continente e até ficar por cá uns dias!!!


----------



## Orion (9 Out 2018 às 08:16)

Aviso 51:



> Models continue to be in poor agreement on whether that trough will accelerate Leslie quickly to the northeast at long range or drop the cyclone to the southwest of Portugal. The recent GFS-based guidance has generally shifted southward and is slower, more in line with the 12Z UK/ECMWF models. The new NHC forecast follows that trend, but is still on the northern side of the consensus due to continuity concerns, and additional southward adjustments could be required on later advisories.





> By day 5, increasing shear and cold waters should weaken Leslie, and it will probably lose convection to transition into a post-tropical cyclone.








Bastante degradada a Leslie.


----------



## Orion (9 Out 2018 às 08:48)

Os _ensembles_ continuam a não trazer grande clareza. Na perspetiva do NHC:


----------



## rozzo (9 Out 2018 às 11:04)

Bom, no meio de tanta confusão de saídas de modelos e de pouco consenso... Pelo menos podemos dizer que a Leslie será já em parte responsável por parte da precipitação que deverá cair no continente na 5ª-feira.
Na seguinte animação da água precipitável dá para ver perfeitamente bastante humidade a ser "aspirada" pelo sistema frontal, desde a região onde se encontra o sistema tropical:






Como resultado, a frente vai sendo "alimentada" com esse fluxo húmido de origem tropical, e ainda poderá deixar acumulados interessantes a norte do sistema Montejunto-Estrela:


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (9 Out 2018 às 12:16)

Boas
Qd se olha para os modelos podemos constatar que a temperatura vai continuar bem acima da média salvo pequenas oscilacoes. Em relação a precipitação a mesma será escassa senão quase nula a sul e algo significativa na quinta e no sábado à norte. 
Desta forma se as previsões se mantiverem será mais um mês extremamente seco em perspectiva.


----------



## Orion (9 Out 2018 às 12:28)

A incerteza nos _ensembles_ também está patente no UkMet (a 120h):






De longe, o  da inutilidade vai para o _ensemble_ do IM canadiano. A média (dos _ensembles)_ até faz um triângulo


----------



## Norther (9 Out 2018 às 12:39)

Penso que só a partir de quinta feira se terá alguma certeza se a Leslie nos afecta ou não, agora quinta feira vamos ter a primeira frente digna da época.
Acumulados podem ser interessantes na região norte.


----------



## Norther (9 Out 2018 às 12:53)

Esta é uma bela imagem do que o Rozzo explicou.


----------



## pe5cinco5 (9 Out 2018 às 14:46)

*Tempestade Leslie
*
*A 114h de distância irá afetar Portugal?*

É certo que ainda não há grande consenso, mas, no entanto, é possível que se aproxime do Território.

*Previsão pelo GFS:*

*



*


*Se isto acontecer, os ventos serão fortíssimos, em especial, para o Sudoeste de Portugal:*

*



*

*Tal como já tinha referido ontem, pelo ECM, e hoje volta a repetir, embora pelo GFS, a grande carga de água continuaria para Lisboa, em grandíssima força!:*

*



*


*Já o ECM não a mantém diretamente sobre o território Português, mas um pouco mais a Sul. No entanto, mesmo que vá a Sul, não deixará de trazer precipitação para Portugal e até mesmo alguns fenómenos de muito vento:*

*



*

*



*

As próximas 48 horas serão decisivas para o trajeto final desta tempestade, Portugal não está excluído, e mesmo que não sofra o centro da tempestade, irá sofrer parte dela, seja com precipitação ou com vento!

Quanto ao modelo GFS, muito cuidado, porque a imagem acerca da precipitação não significa que irá regar Lisboa, mas sim *expremer a cidade com toda a força da Leslie!* Espero que isto não aconteça, senão, muitos problemas irão existir!


----------



## Orion (9 Out 2018 às 20:45)

Se calhar o problema é mesmo aquela curva que deverá ficar concretizada nas próximas 24-36h.

Os _ensembles_ estão consensualmente divididos.


----------



## Orion (9 Out 2018 às 22:02)

Ao menos há mais certeza neste.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (10 Out 2018 às 08:49)

Hoje tudo se mantém na mesma face a ontem. A Leslie nem atingiria a madeira e mesmo que atinja será de forma bastante fraca. 
A médio prazo observa se um pujante AA é uma grande incerteza nas temperaturas porque as mesmas estão muito dependentes da posição exacta do anticiclone. 
Seja como for este mês mantém a perspectiva de vir a ser extremamente seco na maior parte das regiões e com temperaturas acima do normal.
Nas previsões sazonais o único modelo que perspectiva para já um Inverno e final de outono interessante é o ecm. Mas tb era aquele que indicava anteriormente um Setembro e Outubro mais pro chuvoso.
Mas isso fica para outro tópico mais adequado.


----------



## Stormlover (10 Out 2018 às 19:32)

Com o jet stream como vai estar acho muito pouco provável o cenário de voltar para trás ....


----------



## Tonton (10 Out 2018 às 23:41)

Agora, até parece mas é um carrossel


----------



## Stormlover (11 Out 2018 às 00:28)

Stormlover disse:


> Com o jet stream como vai estar acho muito pouco provável o cenário de voltar para trás ....




O GFS Correspondeu a minha linha de pensamento nesta saída


----------



## Orion (11 Out 2018 às 00:31)

Stormlover disse:


> O GFS Correspondeu a minha linha de pensamento nesta saída



Do aviso 58:



> The most recent GFS and ECMWF ensembles are converging on a solution where Leslie accelerates east-northeastward on the south side of a mid-latitude trough, before separating from the trough over the weekend. The cyclone could then turn southward, and eventually back westward as a much weaker tropical cyclone or remnant low.



O _jet_/cavado/frente vai passar pelos Açores independentemente da Leslie. A dificuldade reside nos detalhes da interação (daí os diversos cenários).


----------



## pe5cinco5 (11 Out 2018 às 00:31)

Stormlover disse:


> O GFS Correspondeu a minha linha de pensamento nesta saída



Sim, acertaste, mas o GFS Paralelo já empurra a Leslie para o Oeste da França.


----------



## rozzo (11 Out 2018 às 12:00)

Curioso notar que o sistema frontal fraco que afectará o Norte da península na 2ª-feira será ainda dos restos da transição extra-tropical do furacão Michael.

À partida a sua fase extra-tropical vai atravessar o Atlântico Norte todo (literalmente a jacto ), conseguindo ainda identificar-se alguma das suas propriedades da origem tropical um pouco intactas até perto do final do trajecto (núcleo relativamente quente e húmido). E se não houver alterações de maior na sinóptica regional (por causa da indefinição causada pela Leslie), terá o seu destino final no Golfo da Biscaia, sem nenhum impacto anormal, e já completamente misturado no meio envolvente extra-tropical.


----------



## Tonton (14 Out 2018 às 11:19)

Parece que ainda não foi desta que o calor se foi embora definitivamente...
Temperaturas máximas a chegar perto dos 30ºC em Lisboa, no final da próxima semana, nesta previsão:


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Out 2018 às 13:52)

A partir de 6ª feira, poderá haver alguma possibilidade de formar-se uma cut-off, quase todos os modelos mostram essa possibilidade, agora está dependente a sua localização e se afecta o continente ou não.

Entretanto, os modelos colocam um dilúvio no levante espanhol, mais concretamente, na região de Valência com o GFS/ECM a preverem precipitações na ordem dos 300 a 400 mm.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (14 Out 2018 às 14:27)

Para já ainda me parece pouco provável a formação de uma cut off Para estas bandas mas já o levante espanhol vai ter muita água a cair. 
Vamos ter muitas notícias vindas de Espanha certamente.


----------



## Pek (14 Out 2018 às 14:27)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Entretanto, os modelos colocam um dilúvio no levante espanhol, mais concretamente, na região de Valência com o GFS/ECM a preverem precipitações na ordem dos 300 a 400 mm.



Precisamente eu vinha a publicar isso mesmo  O Mediterrâneo Ocidental vai carregar ainda mais umidade depois da passagem de Leslie e...


----------



## Tonton (14 Out 2018 às 14:52)

Alguns modelos estão a prever a sua formação logo a partir de 5ªfª:


----------



## guisilva5000 (15 Out 2018 às 15:52)

Cenário interessante que o GFS prevê, muita mexida no Atlântico e uma alta pressão de quase 1050 hPa a norte de Portugal, raro de ver por esta altura, o que permite instabilidade atmosférica entre a Madeira, Açores e Portugal:






Para acompanhar nas próximas saídas...


----------



## Tonton (18 Out 2018 às 22:30)

Calor ainda até finais de Outubro???


----------



## Fall9 (19 Out 2018 às 17:54)

Estes modelos prevêem frio para o final do mês.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu HUAWEI VNS-L31 através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Out 2018 às 11:15)




----------



## Nordico78 (20 Out 2018 às 11:53)

FALS disse:


> Estes modelos prevêem frio para o final do mês.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Isso está relacionado com a alteração da circulação prevista no próximo fim de semana . Durante esta semana , predominará a circulação de Leste ( com temperaturas máximas bem acima da média para a época ) . Mas , a partir dos dias 27/28 , os modelos estão a prever a alteração da circulação para Norte , que poderá trazer uma queda abruta da temperatura no Norte e Centro ( há uma grande convergência entre o ECM e o GFS neste momento ) . Nessas condições , surgindo alguma massa de ar frio com  instabilidade , seria quase certo a primeira queda de neve nos pontos mais altos do Norte e Centro .
Mas ainda faltam muitas horas ...


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Out 2018 às 22:12)




----------



## pe5cinco5 (21 Out 2018 às 13:06)

*❄ FRIO e NEVE ❄*

*Válido a partir do dia 26 de Outubro de 2018 (Sexta-Feira)

Prevê-se perturbação e instabilidade, de origem polar/subpolar, proveniente do Norte da Europa. 

Ao contrário das previsões para a Leslie, esta instabilidade tem maior concordância entre diferentes modelos, principalmente entre GFS e ECM, o que indica maior probabilidade de tal fenómeno acontecer.

Neste momento estamos a +/-130h do acontecimento se realizar.

Isto poderá suceder em QUEDA DE NEVE em no Interior Norte e Centro, com possibilidade de queda de neve até mesmo na zona da Serra do Marvão, a Este de Portalegre.

Além da queda de neve, como é de esperar, as temperaturas irão DESCER BASTANTE, com anomalias a poderem chegar aos -10ºC de diferença negativa em relação ao normal. Portanto, espera-se que as temperaturas se aproximem dos 0ºC em determinados pontos do Interior Norte e Centro e abaixo dos 10ºC em grande parte do território Nacional.

A precipitação também é prevista, em especial, no SUL e no Interior Norte e Centro. O Litoral Centro e Sudoeste Alentejano também poderão ser afetados.

O vento também irá a aumentar de intensidade, com especial atenção no Litoral Oeste, como no Cabo Raso.


- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

Previsão pelo GFS (P)*

*Anomalia negativa de temperatura*

*



*

*Acumulado de Neve a 150h*

*



*

*Previsão de precipitação*

*



*

*Previsão de temperatura, com valores a aproximarem-se dos 0ºC*

*



*

*Previsão de Vento, com especial atenção à zona do Cabo Raso*

*



*

*- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -*
*
Previsão pelo ECM






Anomalia BASTANTE NEGATIVA de Geopotencial:





*


----------



## joralentejano (21 Out 2018 às 13:16)

pe5cinco5 disse:


> *❄ FRIO e NEVE ❄*
> 
> *Válido a partir do dia 26 de Outubro de 2018 (Sexta-Feira)
> 
> ...


Acumulação de neve na Serra de S. Mamede e até no Vale do Guadiana que é uma das zonas mais quentes da PI, em Outubro, vai para o baú das recordações! Se fosse lá mais para a frente, ia ser um grande entrada fria, verdade seja dita. Muita coisa ainda vai mudar até lá mas parece já garantido frio no final do mês e aparentemente não será uma entrada tão seca como estava previsto ao início, veremos.


----------



## vitamos (21 Out 2018 às 13:25)

Uma opinião. Quando fazem uma previsão pessoal não o façam com se fosse um comunicado. Indiquem as cartas e os fundamentos claro, mas não tenham medo de usar a primeira pessoa.


----------



## belem (21 Out 2018 às 13:53)

joralentejano disse:


> Acumulação de neve na Serra de S. Mamede e até no Vale do Guadiana que é uma das zonas mais quentes da PI, em Outubro, vai para o baú das recordações! Se fosse lá mais para a frente, ia ser um grande entrada fria, verdade seja dita. Muita coisa ainda vai mudar até lá mas parece já garantido frio no final do mês e aparentemente não será uma entrada tão seca como estava previsto ao início, veremos.



No vale do Guadiana?


----------



## joralentejano (21 Out 2018 às 14:04)

belem disse:


> No vale do Guadiana?


Sim, no mapa de acumulação de neve há uma pequena zona do vale com acumulação de neve, na zona de Mérida mais propriamente.


----------



## Davidmpb (21 Out 2018 às 15:17)

joralentejano disse:


> Sim, no mapa de acumulação de neve há uma pequena zona do vale com acumulação de neve, na zona de Mérida mais propriamente.


Ainda assim, é improvável esse cenário, provavelmente a entrada será seca, mas veremos.


----------



## Cesar (21 Out 2018 às 15:57)

Pelo menos puseram aguaceiros na Guarda mas já com temperaturas positivas, ainda falta algum tempo vamos esperar.


----------



## guisilva5000 (21 Out 2018 às 17:26)

De facto bela entrada fria prevista para o final do mês, isto só é possível com um AA forte entre os Açores e a Islândia, com a Gronelândia a chegar quase aos 1060 hPa (o GFS abusa e vai até aos 1070 hPa), prevalencendo as baixas pressões sobre a Europa.

Dia 26:







Dia 27:


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Out 2018 às 17:59)




----------



## rokleon (22 Out 2018 às 09:19)

luismeteo3 disse:


>


Influência óbvia da corrente de jato que "escapa" para Sul, sábado e domingo, trazendo massas de ar bem frias, como previsto, no modelo GFS:






do mesmo modelo, temp. à superfície, reparem na diferença das máximas entre sexta e sábado, e domingo mais frio ainda:





Veremos...


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Out 2018 às 14:37)

rokleon disse:


> Influência óbvia da corrente de jato que "escapa" para Sul, sábado e domingo, trazendo massas de ar bem frias, como previsto, no modelo GFS:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Animação que ilustra o que referiste acerca da corrente de jato...


----------



## joralentejano (22 Out 2018 às 19:02)

*Informação especial *

_*Comunicado válido entre* _*2018-10-22 17:30:00* e *2018-10-28 23:59:00*
_Assunto:_ MUDANÇA DO ESTADO DO TEMPO NO FINAL DA SEMANA 
Até dia 25 de outubro o estado do tempo em Portugal continental vai continuar sob a influência conjunta de um anticiclone intenso, localizado a oeste das ilhas Britânicas, embora com tendência a enfraquecer gradualmente, e de um cut-off nos níveis altos da troposfera centrado a noroeste do arquipélago da Madeira, aos quais está associado o transporte de massas de ar genericamente tropicais do interior da Península Ibérica. Na pratica esta configuração atmosférica traduz-se por um lado, na manutenção de temperaturas máximas com valores superiores aos valores médios para a época do ano (genericamente entre 20 e 25°C), e por outro lado, na possibilidade de ocorrência de aguaceiros e trovoadas dispersos nas regiões Centro e Sul, os quais poderão ser localmente intensos. 

No entanto, a partir da tarde de dia 26, devido ao transporte de uma massa de ar polar, muito frio e relativamente seco, vindo da Islândia, prevê-se uma mudança significativa do estado do tempo, com a passagem de uma situação de temperaturas amenas, para uma outra, em que o frio e o vento serão o mais significativo. Assim, prevê-se uma descida gradual de temperatura a partir da tarde de dia 26, assim como uma intensificação do vento especialmente no litoral oeste e nas terras altas (vento norte forte até 50 km/h e com rajadas até 70 km/h). 

No sábado e domingo, dias 27 e 28 de outubro, as temperaturas máximas não deverão ultrapassar os 15°C, com exceção da costa sul do Algarve e alguns locais do Alentejo, onde podem ser ligeiramente superiores (2 a 3°C), e das regiões do interior Norte e Centro, onde os valores da temperatura máxima deverão variar entre 5 e 10°C. Relativamente aos valores da temperatura mínima, deverão ser inferiores a 10°C, e da ordem de 0 a 5°C nas regiões do interior, onde se preveem as primeiras geadas da época. 

As temperaturas baixas associadas ao vento mais intenso, deverão originar desconforto térmico. 

Por outro lado, uma dos cenários possíveis aponta para a ocorrência de precipitação dispersa nas regiões Norte e Centro no dia 27, a qual a ocorrer, deverá originar alguma neve nas terras altas.

Fonte: IPMA


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Out 2018 às 21:02)

*Meteograma para Olhão





*
6ª feira ainda ocorrerá alguma precipitação, mas o final de Outubro e início de Novembro prometem.


----------



## Tonton (23 Out 2018 às 21:17)

Parece mais provável o frio e a chuva no Continente lá para dia 31, de acordo com este modelos:






Detalhe do ECMWF:


----------



## Orion (27 Out 2018 às 09:48)

Não obstante a incerteza nos modelos, e em teoria, a tempestade (sub)tropical Oscar não representa ameaça para os Açores. Poderá até passar a oeste dos Açores em processo de transição (IFS/EPS).











Novembro é o último mês da 'temporada de furacões' nos Açores. Desde 1966, passaram sobre ou perto das ilhas os CTs Lois (1966), Jose (1981), Tanya (1995) e Melissa (2013).

Está quase o El Niño. A ver se o Oscar é o último CT no Atlântico.


----------



## Orion (28 Out 2018 às 20:30)

No caso da TT Oscar não vale a pena olhar para os modelos (operacionais) a partir das 96h.






O IFS mostra um poderoso ciclone em transição:






A TT Oscar é muito pequena mas mostra convecção interessante.


----------



## RedeMeteo (28 Out 2018 às 20:54)

sem nada a dizer, a imagem diz tudo


----------



## pe5cinco5 (29 Out 2018 às 00:38)

*Aproximação do anticiclone a Portugal Continental

Válido a partir do dia 1/2 de Novembro de 2018
*
O anticiclone, em aproximação a Portugal, deverá fazer subir um pouco as temperaturas, diminuindo assim a sensação de frio. Quanto à neve, é de esperar que fique SÓ na Serra da Estrela, e mesmo assim não é garantido que a neve em si aguente vários dias, pois a aproximação do AA irá provocar subida de temperatura, contrário para a conservação da neve.

Ainda assim, pelo menos para já, *as anomalias não serão positivas.* Quanto muito, poderá haver uma variação de +1ºC, mas é insignificante.






Não se espera que haja *precipitação* a partir da entrada do anticiclone. Quanto muito, poderá haver no Minho/Douro litoral.






O vento também não será forte, portanto nem vou aqui postar a previsão para o vento.

Quanto à *temperatura*, é possível que os valores voltem a chegar aos *22ºC* na zona do Vale do Tejo, e à volta dos *20ºC* em grande parte do território Português Continental:








Resumindo, o tempo voltará a ficar estável, as temperaturas irão subir um pouco, o vento deverá ser fraco e não deverá haver precipitação.



-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Não é o meu caso, mas para quem não gosta de Inverno poderá ter um "pequeno" alívio a partir do início do mês de Novembro.


----------



## jamestorm (29 Out 2018 às 16:32)

Pelos vistos o IPMA e Bestweather não estão a concordar contigo, estão a meter chuva paras a próxima semanas. Espero que sim! 


pe5cinco5 disse:


> *Aproximação do anticiclone a Portugal Continental
> 
> Válido a partir do dia 1/2 de Novembro de 2018
> *
> ...


----------



## guisilva5000 (29 Out 2018 às 19:15)

jamestorm disse:


> Pelos vistos o IPMA e Bestweather não estão a concordar contigo, estão a meter chuva paras a próxima semanas. Espero que sim!


GFS 12z prevê AA a bloquear entradas, contudo parece ser breve e uma coisa só de fim de semana, com as temperaturas a aumentar um pouco.


----------



## pe5cinco5 (30 Out 2018 às 00:05)

jamestorm disse:


> Pelos vistos o IPMA e Bestweather não estão a concordar contigo, estão a meter chuva paras a próxima semanas. Espero que sim!



Sim, é verdade, mas é depois da passagem do anticiclone.

Durante 2/3 dias, o país irá sofrer com a influência do anticiclone. Se é bom, na minha opinião, não, porque sabemos que a chuva continua a fazer falta nos nossos dias, esta quantidade destes dias não chega para tal.


----------



## Orion (1 Nov 2018 às 10:32)




----------



## RedeMeteo (1 Nov 2018 às 11:50)

grande corte de precipitação para a próxima semana...


----------



## JTavares (1 Nov 2018 às 15:45)

Já existe o tópico de novembro. Todos os meses a mesma coisa...


----------



## luismeteo3 (1 Nov 2018 às 15:47)

JTavares disse:


> Já existe o tópico de novembro. Todos os meses a mesma coisa...


Porque cliquei no menu acima e veio para este tópico...


----------

